# Handyman... Strikes Again!



## AAP-Anthony (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

what is that, a compression coupling or an extra long sharkbite?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Gee-Coupling


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

a what now?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice Dresser coupling. At least it's a brass one and not pvc. The funny thing about the handymen is that a lot of the materials they install, though not the preferred way to perform a repair, are legitimate products. I'm guessing this was installed on a loosely strapped/secured pipe and/or the pipe was cut too short. Maybe just not tight enough? Dresser couplings can be installed in a correct way that minimizes failure but I'm thinking this wasn't.





Paul


----------



## AAP-Anthony (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, there was about 1/2in of the pipe with the coupling on the secured side. He blamed it on excessive water pressure









Doubt it lol

California frowns upon concealed union "type" connections. 

My best guess is that he cut out a faulty soldered coupling and installed it without adding any make up pipe


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I certainly didn't mean that it was the right way to repair the line. Just that there is a right way to install those couplings and I'm sure he didn't do that. The only place I use those are for leaking galvanized water services as a temporary repair until the service can be replaced. 3/4" copper is just too easy to repair to warrant something like that.







Paul


----------



## AAP-Anthony (Oct 14, 2012)

No, no I understood ya... Indeed it was installed wrong


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Those are supposed to be used on nipples. If used on copper it will blow apart. It would've been ok if he had sweat on females and used a small brass or galvanized nipple.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Might be a regional thing but the preffered method here would have been a schwinn coupling.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

damn handy man would have been better off with a couple of shark bites and a short piece pipe lol


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

AAP-Anthony said:


> View attachment 20846


The reflection of the ladder in the water puddle is priceless, I hope the cheapskates that hired this clown learned their lesson.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Titletownplumbr said:


> *The reflection of the* *ladder in the water puddle is priceless*, I hope the cheapskates that hired this clown learned their lesson.


 






I know, isn't that funny? I would like to have seen when that dresser coupling let go, especially if people were working at their desks. I wonder if that business will try and make a claim with their insurance company:

Biz: Hi. We had a flood.

Insurance man:...:laughing:...You don't have flood insurance.

Biz: We had Jose the lawn guy repair a pipe in the ceiling.

Insurance man:....:laughing:.....Sooooooo, was he licensed?

Biz: Uhhh, for plumbing, or, ahh, probably not.

Insurance man:.....:laughing:....

Biz: So, can you assist us?

Insurance man: Read your policy. That repair is considered mis-use/abuse. So it isn't covered by your policy. Is there anything else we can help you with today?

Biz: _hangs up phone_.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

AAP-Anthony said:


> View attachment 20846


 You see water, I see a plastic sheet that a chair rolls on. The water clearly has leaked through to the floors below.:jester:


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

You see G-Couplings all over in this area. They're especially helpful for all the youthful plumbers that don't know how to soft solder, and there are lots of them nowadays. :-(

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

This is the correct way to use dresser couplings. :whistling2:


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Plumbergeek said:


> This is the correct way to use dresser couplings. :whistling2:


Is that a 4" PVC 90 stuck on Cast Iron?

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

justme said:


> damn handy man would have been better off with a couple of shark bites and a short piece pipe lol


He was probably trying to not be a hack.. "Ah, screw those shark bites they are for rookies. "


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

TerryO said:


> Is that a 4" PVC 90 stuck on Cast Iron?
> 
> Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


Why yes it is! I guess he was on a roll on these repairs. This job was a yankee ladies (no offence to my northern brothers) lawyers office- Obama supporter.....not a good thing around here.
I turned down the job, I don't trust lawyers.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> He was probably trying to not be a hack.. "Ah, screw those shark bites they are for rookies. "


Sharkbites would not work here, that's galvanized piping going to the fixtures.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> Sharkbites would not work here, that's galvanized piping going to the fixtures.


3/4" hackbites fit 1/2" pipe


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

https://www.flexseal.ca/

Duh!


----------

